# Nebraska Spread For Sale.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Over 10,000 acres....over half irrigated with full water rights.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/livestock/article/2018/06/15/nebraskas-expensive-farm-listing


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

WOW! I would love to hear the story behind it. Did the guy make his fortune in the cattle industry? I cant imagine the amount of work/equipment/people it would take to keep that operation running..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.promiselandlivestockllc.com/index.html


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm about $33.999999m short, anyone able to help me out?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Better ask about property taxes before signing the papers . . .


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Around here, real estate agencies get 6%. Selling this one property at full listing price would yield a commission of just over $2 million. The agent could then retire with one sale.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Around here, real estate agencies get 6%. Selling this one property at full listing price would yield a commission of just over $2 million. The agent could then retire with one sale.


Around here the percentage is 10% on land or commercial, 6% on residential. Commission is split between listing and selling agency 50% and then normally then split 50% between the respective agency and the agent.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> http://www.promiselandlivestockllc.com/index.html


Wow, impressive. Built that all up in one lifetime?? I cant imagine the management that goes into that operation.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Gearclash said:


> Better ask about property taxes before signing the papers . . .


If you can afford this, property taxes are the least of your worries.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

MrLuggs said:


> I'm about $33.999999m short, anyone able to help me out?


I'll go out back and dig up the mason jar. Give me a couple days though--the heat index is hovering around 110 for the next few days.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Only $3287.00 per acre. If I had that much money I wouldn't farm if I had more money then that I might play farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would rather have 10,000 acres in Wyoming....not as productive or expensive and not nearly as much trouble to manage. Much better wildlife. Some of this countries last "open range" is in Wyoming. Not a lot left, but still some. Still a bit of open range left in NM and AZ.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

TJ Hendren said:


> I'll go out back and dig up the mason jar. Give me a couple days though--the heat index is hovering around 110 for the next few days.


 Oklahoma? Is this code for oil well? LOL The funny thing is, known people who did use the mason jars. Think all of them had either lived during the depression or born not long after and knew well bank failure. Wonder what the drug people keep their money in, they probably have no idea what a mason jar is.


----------

